# Arizona Meet?



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi all you Arizonites...
I would love to plan a meet for us ..say late fall...
I live in Sun City and there are so many places at the recreation centers to meet...OR at my home..depends on how many takers we get???
I would like some feed back on how you all feel...
Sounds like a blast???
Kinda like a knit in..bring a potluck and your knitting project.
Or we can just have a sammy /salad buffet..and ONE project all want to learn to do?
Ideas?

Better to leave a post here ...or I might get bombarded with PM's lol..either way is fine..just let me know what you all think..

Camilla


----------



## knittingneedles

I'll try to be there..


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Sounds like fun huh?
I love your tag below the post LOL...

Any ideas of what you would like?

FYI..because you will be travelling from out of town...it is not necessary you bring anything but your knitting and your sweet face k?

Camilla



knittingneedles said:


> I'll try to be there..


----------



## kneonknitter

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi all you Arizonites...
> I would love to plan a meet for us ..say late fall...
> I live in Sun City and there are so many places at the recreation centers to meet...OR at my home..depends on how many takers we get???
> I would like some feed back on how you all feel...
> Sounds like a blast???
> Kinda like a knit in..bring a potluck and your knitting project.
> Or we can just have a sammy /salad buffet..and ONE project all want to learn to do?
> Ideas?
> 
> Better to leave a post here ...or I might get bombarded with PM's lol..either way is fine..just let me know what you all think..
> 
> Camilla


Oh I wish I could be there! My son lives in Anthem & I am not due to be out there until March, when he is getting married. wah!


----------



## kneonknitter

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi all you Arizonites...
> I would love to plan a meet for us ..say late fall...
> I live in Sun City and there are so many places at the recreation centers to meet...OR at my home..depends on how many takers we get???
> I would like some feed back on how you all feel...
> Sounds like a blast???
> Kinda like a knit in..bring a potluck and your knitting project.
> Or we can just have a sammy /salad buffet..and ONE project all want to learn to do?
> Ideas?
> 
> Better to leave a post here ...or I might get bombarded with PM's lol..either way is fine..just let me know what you all think..
> 
> Camilla


Oh I wish I could be there! My son lives in Anthem & I am not due to be out there until March, when he is getting married. wah!


----------



## knittingneedles

camilla.. I don't need anything.. but lets see how many more people are gonna come... I know there are plenty from AZ.. so let's sit back and hope for the best.. and then we will have a great knitting party!!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Sounds like a plan to me..

What I meant is ..if there are others too that have to travel quite a distance like you in Vegas?
We will make due with food for all that are more local.



knittingneedles said:


> camilla.. I don't need anything.. but lets see how many more people are gonna come... I know there are plenty from AZ.. so let's sit back and hope for the best.. and then we will have a great knitting party!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

OH.. sorry.. We can always meet up in Kingman!!! Right in the middle... But I doubt anyone would come!!! 

And I can bring something.. like cookies or anything else.. no problem ....


----------



## deemail

late fall is right, i don't have any A/C in my van and have made one trip across this summer without it in 112 deg weather and i can't do that again... we'll have to see.... i am in eagar, really close to the NM border, so if anyone was coming from this area, i would be glad to share gas costs and travel together... but its five hours for me so that plays a part, too... i would love to come but this would have to be an 'if i can'.....


----------



## joannt

I live in Phoenix - would love a knitting meet - count me in depending on the date
JoAnn Trapp


----------



## linda baer

I live in Surprise. Count me in! Let me know how I can help.


----------



## Neeterbug

I live in New River...if you have it in Sun City, count on me being there....sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## naxbird

I think this sounds like a good idea, I would like to be included. I do work 3 days a week (tues, wed,thur)so please let me know what you all decide. 
Linda


----------



## vlzb

I live in S. Chandler and will be there depending on the date you choose.


----------



## tiki

Sounds like fun. Count me in, depending on the date. I am gone for most of Oct.


----------



## sandi67

Hi Camillia, I would love to come for the gathering. Also be glad to help you with anything i can. Ido work but i will try my best to juggle work so i can attend. It sounds like a great time. I live right in sun city. So plan on me and please feel free for me to help if needed. thank you so much. Sandi67


----------



## vchase

I live in S. Chandler also, perhaps we could go together since it is a good 90 miles for us.... I am in Indiana just now and won't be back to Sunbird were I live until late Oct or early Nov.. So it depends on when they schedule it!

V Chase


----------



## Stampergrandma

I'm in Queen Creek and would be there too! Count me in.


----------



## Stampergrandma

Maybe those of us un the Chandler,Gilbert, Mesa, valley area can car Poole. Whos up for a road trip.


----------



## sandi67

HI I LIVED IN INDIANA FOR 55 YEARS. WE WOULD HAVE MUCH IN COMMON. HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO MEETING IN AZ. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU. SANDI67


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thank you all for your replies...The date is still pending.

If any of you have a date in particular that would work ..let me know...
Also this is a huge undertaking for me as I am disabled..so any and all help is appreciated...
But would like it to be here in Sun City if possible..
Today I posted a site on a thread "Where do you live...included a link to Sun City site...one of the many.

here:

http://www.google.com/search?q=sun+city+arizona&hl=en&biw=1024&bih=653&prmd=ivnsm&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=U7gtTvXbCKOw0AH1

Still opened to ideas and dates.

Camilla


----------



## Stampergrandma

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Thank you all for your replies...The date is still pending.
> 
> If any of you have a date in particular that would work ..let me know...
> Also this is a huge undertaking for me as I am disabled..so any and all help is appreciated...
> But would like it to be here in Sun City if possible..
> Today I posted a site on a thread "Where do you live...included a link to Sun City site...one of the many.
> 
> here:
> 
> Camilla, no need for you to open your house up if it's a problem, we could meet at one of the rec centers you mentioned in you original post. If you could secure the venue, we all could bring pot luck, etc and what ever else is needed. I would volunteer to make the name tags, I love to do rubber stamping and have lots of supplies to do that. Also, I just finished a scarf using a novelty yarn called, Katia Triana. The yarn shop in Mesa carries it for about $16 a skein. It's unique because it knits up one scarf that is frilly and lacy if you put the yarn name in the K.P. Search engine, you can see someone knitted one and put the pic up. The way the yarn is knitted is simple , but unique for any level of knitter.....might be a great knit along for the get together.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=sun+city+arizona&hl=en&biw=1024&bih=653&prmd=ivnsm&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=U7gtTvXbCKOw0AH1
> 
> Still opened to ideas and dates.
> 
> Camilla


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thank you so much...still in the works about choosing a meeting place...will post and let everyone know when it is more firmed up..on the Arizona meet post site k?

You making name tags is wonderful...I will let you know names etc..when we get to that point.

That yarn Katia Trina is sold many different places under different brand names...I actually got mine from either red heart or mary maxim ..same thing but MUCH cheaper...like around $4.99 per skein..and one is enough to do one scarf..but I got 2 of 4 different colors to use 2 per scarf to make it longer..
I found the receipt ..actually bought it from mary maxim but it is made by red heart..lol go figure.
I also thought we could make a kitchen scrubby as I posted a few days ago here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20464-1.html

With permission from Knit Picks...as the pattern is no longer for sale...

All and any feedback is welcomed...
Hopefully after our first meet..we can form some sort of a voting forum to decide when to meet next and a project..etc.

Camilla



Stampergrandma said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your replies...The date is still pending.
> 
> If any of you have a date in particular that would work ..let me know...
> Also this is a huge undertaking for me as I am disabled..so any and all help is appreciated...
> But would like it to be here in Sun City if possible..
> Today I posted a site on a thread "Where do you live...included a link to Sun City site...one of the many.
> 
> here:
> 
> Camilla, no need for you to open your house up if it's a problem, we could meet at one of the rec centers you mentioned in you original post. If you could secure the venue, we all could bring pot luck, etc and what ever else is needed. I would volunteer to make the name tags, I love to do rubber stamping and have lots of supplies to do that. Also, I just finished a scarf using a novelty yarn called, Katia Triana. The yarn shop in Mesa carries it for about $16 a skein. It's unique because it knits up one scarf that is frilly and lacy if you put the yarn name in the K.P. Search engine, you can see someone knitted one and put the pic up. The way the yarn is knitted is simple , but unique for any level of knitter.....might be a great knit along for the get together.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=sun+city+arizona&hl=en&biw=1024&bih=653&prmd=ivnsm&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=U7gtTvXbCKOw0AH1
> 
> Still opened to ideas and dates.
> 
> Camilla
Click to expand...


----------



## Stampergrandma

Wow! Did I get ripped off!!! That's a great price for that yarn, buyer be ware! I love the Knit Picks scrubby, I really admired that whole set they were selling and thought about buying it, but a look at my UFO's stopped me! I'm looking forward to the AZ meet, thanks for thinking of it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Sorry ..didn't mean for anyone to feel bad about their yarn..just wanted all to know there was a less expensive way to go..same thing...
Just keeping it real ..as always lol

Will post more later when I know more lol

Camilla



Stampergrandma said:


> Wow! Did I get ripped off!!! That's a great price for that yarn, buyer be ware! I love the Knit Picks scrubby, I really admired that whole set they were selling and thought about buying it, but a look at my UFO's stopped me! I'm looking forward to the AZ meet, thanks for thinking of it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Oh Sandi..that is right...and ty so very much for your offer...I will certainly depend on you when you have free time.
Check your PM's for my phone number k? hehe

Thanks,

Camilla



sandi67 said:


> Hi Camillia, I would love to come for the gathering. Also be glad to help you with anything i can. Ido work but i will try my best to juggle work so i can attend. It sounds like a great time. I live right in sun city. So plan on me and please feel free for me to help if needed. thank you so much. Sandi67


----------



## Stampergrandma

No worries Camilla, I didn't take offense at all, but welcome the info. Please don't think my skin is that thin! I'm All for keepin' it real!


----------



## Melodypop

Hi, I live in Mesa. I am not originally from AZ. So where is Sun City?

Norma


----------



## knittingneedles

The NorthWest of the Valley.. Ever hear of Surprise or Glendale or Peoria? It's in that area.. there might be a batch of people coming from your area.. so that you guys can carpool.. so keep in touch and the closer we get the more info we will have... Thanks Camilla for coming up with this great idea of a get together...


----------



## Paula711

Sounds like fun, count me, in if I can there.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thanks hon...I am getting excited...We western gals will show our hospitality...Which is warm and laid back...

I am having a root canal done tomorrow...UGH...remember me please ....as I am such a big chicken..lol
I am on pain meds, antibotics and taking a sedative tomorrow..I never take sedatives..so I might just be too relaxed LOL

Camilla



knittingneedles said:


> The NorthWest of the Valley.. Ever hear of Surprise or Glendale or Peoria? It's in that area.. there might be a batch of people coming from your area.. so that you guys can carpool.. so keep in touch and the closer we get the more info we will have... Thanks Camilla for coming up with this great idea of a get together...


----------



## ladytatter

I am so excited. I will be moving back to Mesa in October and would love to be included in this meet. Let me know how I can help! :thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit

Hi Camilla, I would love to attend!!! Just let me know what I can bring and how I can help! Thanks for the invitation!


----------



## determined_to-knit

P.S. Camilla, Good luck tomorrow with your dental surgery!!I shall keep you in my prayers! -- Sharon


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Sure will Paula...
I have a cousin living in Mesa named Paula..are you her lol?

I will take a total head count soon.

Camilla



Paula711 said:


> Sounds like fun, count me, in if I can there.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thanks sweetie...I am such a HUGE chicken when it comes to dentists lol...
Remembering me in your prayers means so much to me Sharon...

Hugs,

Camilla



determined_to-knit said:


> P.S. Camilla, Good luck tomorrow with your dental surgery!!I shall keep you in my prayers! -- Sharon


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

I am in touch with several other people offering help...I just want to keep it fun, relaxing and not too much effort for anyone..We should have a blast...
Thank you for you kind offer hon...I will remember if needed.

Look forward to meeting so many of you.

Camilla



determined_to-knit said:


> Hi Camilla, I would love to attend!!! Just let me know what I can bring and how I can help! Thanks for the invitation!


----------



## Kowgirl

It sounds like such a fun event! Let me know when/where you decide to meet, and I'll drive up to Sun City from Tucson. ~ Kay


----------



## Ezenby

I'm hoping we will be snowbirds this winter. It would be a real treat to join you and the others. Probably won't be leaving Oregon until late October. Will keep checking your post...give it a unique name and I'll watch on chit chat.


----------



## Isantimary

We are going to Phoenix in January. Maybe if it works out you will have another and I will be able to attend. Sounds like so much fun.
Mary


----------



## Neeterbug

Keonknitter...when you come out to Anthem in March and if you have a Thursday free, come to our "hands on group" at the library in Anthem at 1:00...we get together and work on our current projects (knitting, etc.)...and help each other with problems. You would be most welcome!!!! 

Anita


----------



## Paula711

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Sure will Paula...
> I have a cousin living in Mesa named Paula..are you her lol?
> 
> I will take a total head count soon.
> 
> Camilla
> 
> 
> 
> Paula711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun, count me, in if I can there.
Click to expand...

No, I am affraid not. My family is back east mostly in PA. Good luck at the dentist.


----------



## JillF

Camilla, my greatest fear is dentists. LOL. I hope it went well for you and you are sleeping peacefully. I would love to join in the meet, but there are a couple of "ifs" for me..If the time is doable. I am a dialysis patient, so it depends which day and also whether or not I can manage transportation. Sounds like great fun though.


----------



## KnitNutAZ

I can maybe come depending on my planned knee surgery. I'm hoping to be up and around immediately of course! (Yeah, right!)


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

how far is that from Tucson ?


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Hey Kay mabe we could carpool ???


----------



## Paula711

KnitNutAZ said:


> I can maybe come depending on my planned knee surgery. I'm hoping to be up and around immediately of course! (Yeah, right!)


Good luck on your surgery, just do your physo. and you should do fine, it hurts but it works.


----------



## sandi67

ABOUT AN HOUR AND A HALF TO TWO HOUR DRIVE.


----------



## Revan

I am new to this site. I would like to attend the Arizona meet, please keep us posted. Thank you.


----------



## Ezenby

all the Arizona people....growing like weeds..no....like a desert cactus flower. Camille will have one hugh meet. Ok all you Arizona people...why so many "In Hiding"? Go back to "My Profile" and scroll down to Location...be sure to save. I wonder if Az has the most members for US state??? Can you id my avatar? It runs thru your state?


----------



## knittingneedles

is it the Colorado river?


----------



## Ezenby

yep...at Lake Havasu City...in the fall.


----------



## knittingneedles

Oh, where London Bridge is!!! London Bridge over the mighty "Colorado!!"


----------



## tiki

Have spent a lot of time in Lake Havasu City and love the area around the bridge.. Good shops, good restaurants.. It also can get a lot hotter than Phx!


----------



## JillF

I lived in Lake Havasu for 18 years, it's a beautiful place.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi all...just checking in for a bit...
Been a little under the weather with a tooth ache..had to postphone root canal due to other medical issues..So for next week keeping a low key..
I have NOT forgotten all of you and still planning our meet.

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Aww hugs Camilla u take care of ur self !!! We care !! Susie


----------



## tiki

Camilla, sorry to hear you are having so many problems.. Will tell you, I have had a couple root canals and they were nothing!! No pain during or after.. Only problem, hated having to hold my mouth open so long and not talk. lol.


----------



## Stampergrandma

Take care Camilla, sending some good karma your way.


----------



## sandi67

Sorry to hear about your complications. i hope all gors well. keep me informed hugs sandy


----------



## Neeterbug

Root Canals have changed a lot since I had my first one...that one was very painful...thought a war was going on in my mouth...but, the last one I had a couple of years ago was really pain free. Hope you have the same pain-free experience!!!


----------



## Ezenby

Camilla... I have your name right this time. Have a wonderful body powder called Camille and I guess that is why I have been calling you that. Anyway...you have a whole bunch of friends wishing the best with the root canal and no more tooth pain...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi all again...resting a bit...taking pain meds...a bit loopy..think that is my normal? lol
Just to keep everyone up dated. Knitting Needles had an awesome suggestion that we all meet at Archies Deli...checked it out..cannot seem to get them on phone..and dear hubby went looking in car and had a minor wreck..geez...he is ok..he was gawking at different stores in a strip mall looking for Deli and er um..hit a post ...thank God not a person ..lol
Anyhow...
Maybe meet at deli for say early lunch..then here in one of Sun Citys many recreation center club houses....

A few mentioned they were not free until October..and Dee expressed she need cooler weather..so I suggest we meet say mid to late October?...all feedback will definately be considered as this is going to be a joint effort to make our first KP Forum meet happen...and be the best ever.

Does anyone want to bring an exchange gift to be put in a basket then drawn at sometime during meet.

Also wanted to say WTG you Arizona women for your great recipes posted today...We do know how to cook huh?

Ok..out of steam give me your feedback or email me..for that address send me a PM.

Thanks all...I am totally excited about our meet...all school girl giddy lol

Camilla


----------



## knittingneedles

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi all again...resting a bit...taking pain meds...a bit loopy..think that is my normal? lol
> Just to keep everyone up dated. Knitting Needles had an awesome suggestion that we all meet at Archies Deli...checked it out..cannot seem to get them on phone..and dear hubby went looking in car and had a minor wreck..geez...he is ok..he was gawking at different stores in a strip mall looking for Deli and er um..hit a post ...thank God not a person ..lol
> Anyhow...
> A few mentioned they were not free until October..and Dee expressed she need cooler weather..so I suggest we meet say mid to late October?...all feedback will definately be considered as this is going to be a joint effort to make our first KP Forum meet happen.


Oh no.. Is it my fault??? Oh No... Sorry..

Actually, I am hoping they are still in business.. you know how things go in Arizona.. One day you are working the next day you aren't .. hope they are still there....

I'll check too...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

No no ..not your fault at all hon...
Lets say hubby has a rep for his lil mishaps?lol



knittingneedles said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all again...resting a bit...taking pain meds...a bit loopy..think that is my normal? lol
> Just to keep everyone up dated. Knitting Needles had an awesome suggestion that we all meet at Archies Deli...checked it out..cannot seem to get them on phone..and dear hubby went looking in car and had a minor wreck..geez...he is ok..he was gawking at different stores in a strip mall looking for Deli and er um..hit a post ...thank God not a person ..lol
> Anyhow...
> A few mentioned they were not free until October..and Dee expressed she need cooler weather..so I suggest we meet say mid to late October?...all feedback will definately be considered as this is going to be a joint effort to make our first KP Forum meet happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.. Is it my fault??? Oh No... Sorry..
> 
> Actually, I am hoping they are still in business.. you know how things go in Arizona.. One day you are working the next day you aren't .. hope they are still there....
> 
> I'll check too...
Click to expand...


----------



## KnitNutAZ

Paula711 said:


> KnitNutAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can maybe come depending on my planned knee surgery. I'm hoping to be up and around immediately of course! (Yeah, right!)
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on your surgery, just do your physo. and you should do fine, it hurts but it works.
Click to expand...

Glad to hear that Paula! Thanks for the input. I intend to be a VERY good patiend!


----------



## KnitNutAZ

ladytatter said:


> I am so excited. I will be moving back to Mesa in October and would love to be included in this meet. Let me know how I can help! :thumbup:


Wow, Mesa! Right next door to me in Gilbert! Howdy future neighbor!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

sighs i hope i can make it


----------



## kddetrick

I'm in. I'm in South Tempe. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## KnitNutAZ

kddetrick said:


> I'm in. I'm in South Tempe. Let me know if I can help.


Wow. Taught in Tempe and lived there too for 22 years!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi hon...I want everyone to make it so we can get to know our fellow/ girl type knitters from KP forum...
IF there is a problem myself or someone can help with please PM me or post here? up to you.

And I hope you make it too !!!!!!

Camilla



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> sighs i hope i can make it


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi hon...I want everyone to make it so we can get to know our fellow/ girl type knitters from KP forum...
> IF there is a problem myself or someone can help with please PM me or post here? up to you.
> 
> And I hope you make it too !!!!!!
> 
> Camilla
> 
> 
> 
> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sighs i hope i can make it
Click to expand...

im really working on it!! Will let u know if i run into any obsticles  i'll prolly be intimidated by all these fantastic knitters!! lol or in awe 

PS if u make those bars with that recipe in the other post.. im DEFINATLY comming  hope u feel better soon !!


----------



## JillF

I would love to be there and it's a little easier for me, because I live right in Phoenix. I do have dialysis on Mon, Wed and Fri, so I can't do anything else on those days. I just wanted to mention, keep in mind the cost for people especially from out of town. You're talking gas, food, yarn, and then you mentioned gifts. You don't want it to get to the point where some can't afford it. It would be nice if everyone could be included. Maybe only the in town people bring food and only those who sign up to do the gift thing. Sort of make some things optional. Just a thought.


----------



## knittingneedles

I believe Camilla thinks that everything is optional.. I know she would agree with me when I say.. that it's all about us meeting each other, not what we bring.. doesn't matter if you can bring something or not.. It's about bringing yourself and hanging out!


----------



## tiki

Good points both, Jill and Knitting Needles..


----------



## JillF

Sorry if anyone thought I was implying anything about Camille, I just didn't want anyone to avoid coming if maybe they couldn't afford everything. I know gas alone could be a problem for some, coming from long distances. No offense intended to anyone, just looking for everyone to be able to be there.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

LOL...I am an insulin diabetic..but of course I would love those bars LOL
Good to hear you might be here...
FYI...I consider myself intermediate/ advance LEARNER only because I have knitted for many years..but still learning..and I am not fast..but steady LOL

Hugs,

Camilla



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon...I want everyone to make it so we can get to know our fellow/ girl type knitters from KP forum...
> IF there is a problem myself or someone can help with please PM me or post here? up to you.
> 
> And I hope you make it too !!!!!!
> 
> Camilla
> 
> 
> 
> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sighs i hope i can make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im really working on it!! Will let u know if i run into any obsticles  i'll prolly be intimidated by all these fantastic knitters!! lol or in awe
> 
> PS if u make those bars with that recipe in the other post.. im DEFINATLY comming  hope u feel better soon !!
Click to expand...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thanks Kddetrick..sure will.

So far just in the planning stage..and as I said any and all imput and suggestions will be considered and appreciated.

Camilla



kddetrick said:


> I'm in. I'm in South Tempe. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Awww no worries...I think I had that body cream and body splash before...it is divine lol



Ezenby said:


> Camilla... I have your name right this time. Have a wonderful body powder called Camille and I guess that is why I have been calling you that. Anyway...you have a whole bunch of friends wishing the best with the root canal and no more tooth pain...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Best wishes and speedy recovery on your knee surgery.

Praying for you,

Camilla



KnitNutAZ said:


> Paula711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KnitNutAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can maybe come depending on my planned knee surgery. I'm hoping to be up and around immediately of course! (Yeah, right!)
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on your surgery, just do your physo. and you should do fine, it hurts but it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear that Paula! Thanks for the input. I intend to be a VERY good patiend!
Click to expand...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thanks for your input...and I agree...trying to find a nice Deli or something to avoid anyone bring food except for some snacks after at the knit-in.

Just trying to listen to what all are saying and I am sure I won't be able to please all...that is life huh? lol but I am trying to.

So it will be on a Tuesday OR Thursday one day in October..so far that is what I have..k?

Camilla


JillF said:


> I would love to be there and it's a little easier for me, because I live right in Phoenix. I do have dialysis on Mon, Wed and Fri, so I can't do anything else on those days. I just wanted to mention, keep in mind the cost for people especially from out of town. You're talking gas, food, yarn, and then you mentioned gifts. You don't want it to get to the point where some can't afford it. It would be nice if everyone could be included. Maybe only the in town people bring food and only those who sign up to do the gift thing. Sort of make some things optional. Just a thought.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Well put ..and exactly how I feel...NO one needs to bring anything if that is a problem...OR PLEASE NO one feel any knitter is a better knitter than others...
We are all on this planet to help and learn from each other...

Camilla



knittingneedles said:


> I believe Camilla thinks that everything is optional.. I know she would agree with me when I say.. that it's all about us meeting each other, not what we bring.. doesn't matter if you can bring something or not.. It's about bringing yourself and hanging out!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

NO no Jill...NO offense taken hon...I want everyone to give me their thoughts and ideas...So far sounds like we got a plan! ...
We WILL have a blast..just getting to meet..anything else..ie food, sharing and/ or knitting is a bonus.

Camilla



JillF said:


> Sorry if anyone thought I was implying anything about Camille, I just didn't want anyone to avoid coming if maybe they couldn't afford everything. I know gas alone could be a problem for some, coming from long distances. No offense intended to anyone, just looking for everyone to be able to be there.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> LOL...I am an insulin diabetic..but of course I would love those bars LOL
> Good to hear you might be here...
> FYI...I consider myself intermediate/ advance LEARNER only because I have knitted for many years..but still learning..and I am not fast..but steady LOL
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Camilla
> 
> lol opps didnt mean to tease u  we;ll just have to think of a nother sin im a beginner too altho i have been knitting for year didnt realise theres much more to it than knit and purl.. i have learned so much from this site and im thirsty for more !! Im looking forward to it!! tight hugs hun ! susie
> 
> 
> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon...I want everyone to make it so we can get to know our fellow/ girl type knitters from KP forum...
> IF there is a problem myself or someone can help with please PM me or post here? up to you.
> 
> And I hope you make it too !!!!!!
> 
> Camilla
> 
> 
> 
> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sighs i hope i can make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im really working on it!! Will let u know if i run into any obsticles  i'll prolly be intimidated by all these fantastic knitters!! lol or in awe
> 
> PS if u make those bars with that recipe in the other post.. im DEFINATLY comming  hope u feel better soon !!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

LOL Susie..naw I know my limits...and my doctor agrees...I do NOT like chemical sweeteners or any chemical additives to my food..so I just use the real deal and use moderation and restraint...ie..if I want a snickers candy bar..I cut it into 1/2 inch pieces and freeze it...just take one or 2 at a time...IF I want chocolate cake...I take a VERY slim slice and only take a few bites...just to not deprive myself of what I really love...poor hubby eats all the leftovers LOL

I too have learned so much from others here...and not just knitting...so much support and comfort.

Tight hugs back,

Camilla



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...I am an insulin diabetic..but of course I would love those bars LOL
> Good to hear you might be here...
> FYI...I consider myself intermediate/ advance LEARNER only because I have knitted for many years..but still learning..and I am not fast..but steady LOL
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Camilla
> 
> lol opps didnt mean to tease u  we;ll just have to think of a nother sin im a beginner too altho i have been knitting for year didnt realise theres much more to it than knit and purl.. i have learned so much from this site and im thirsty for more !! Im looking forward to it!! tight hugs hun ! susie
> 
> 
> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon...I want everyone to make it so we can get to know our fellow/ girl type knitters from KP forum...
> IF there is a problem myself or someone can help with please PM me or post here? up to you.
> 
> And I hope you make it too !!!!!!
> 
> Camilla
> 
> 
> 
> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sighs i hope i can make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im really working on it!! Will let u know if i run into any obsticles  i'll prolly be intimidated by all these fantastic knitters!! lol or in awe
> 
> PS if u make those bars with that recipe in the other post.. im DEFINATLY comming  hope u feel better soon !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

MMMmmm Snickers  U sound alike a terrific lady and im so looking forward to meeting u as well as the terrific ladies on here also! Hugs ! Susie


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

awww..thanks...I can be hard on myself..nice to feel appreciated...I do try hard..

Camilla



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> MMMmmm Snickers  U sound alike a terrific lady and im so looking forward to meeting u as well as the terrific ladies on here also! Hugs ! Susie


----------



## Kowgirl

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Hey Kay mabe we could carpool ???


Hey Susie ... Hubby and I just returned from a mini-road trip so I've missed the past three days of discussion. I don't see any reason why we should not plan on car pooling together ... any other Tucson residents out there who would like to join us? Let me know! Now, I've got to go look for the thread with the recipes from AZ knitters ...

:thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles

Kowgirl said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kay mabe we could carpool ???
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Susie ... Hubby and I just returned from a mini-road trip so I've missed the past three days of discussion. I don't see any reason why we should not plan on car pooling together ... any other Tucson residents out there who would like to join us? Let me know! Now, I've got to go look for the thread with the recipes from AZ knitters ...
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I am trying to convince a friend of mine who is a knitter and lives in Tucson to join.. hopefully she will, if she isn't traveling.. so i'll let you know..


----------



## linda baer

There's an Archie's Deli just north of Bell on Litchfield. Maybe that would be a good spot to gather.


----------



## knittingneedles

linda baer said:


> There's an Archie's Deli just north of Bell on Litchfield. Maybe that would be a good spot to gather.


That's the one!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi Linda Baer...are you sure Archie's Deli is still there...
I sent hubby on an excursion to locate it and he had a minor car mishap...drove into a pole while gawking at other things LOL..

We have tried to call with no answer...so still looking for a nice place...also there are some wonderful club houses here in Sun City..I will be getting more information this week coming..

Also I am trying to accodate everyone's feedback...So ..so far mid to late October is going to be a good date..
and due to one ladies dialysis days taken up MWF will probably be on a Tuesday, Thursday or Saturday is entirely impossible...
Keep up the ideas and posts...I try to read these daily.

Camilla



linda baer said:


> There's an Archie's Deli just north of Bell on Litchfield. Maybe that would be a good spot to gather.


----------



## Neeterbug

Hope we are getting together during the day...I don't drive at night...don't remember reading the times. It sure sounds like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Yes I am sure day will be dooable...especialy if it is a Saturday.

I am taking notes on everyone's feedback and needs...

Camilla



Neeterbug said:


> Hope we are getting together during the day...I don't drive at night...don't remember reading the times. It sure sounds like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## linda baer

I am pretty sure it is still there. I was just there a couple weeks ago. I will check and let you know. Would it be helpful if I were to meet with you and help get all this organized, etc. I would be happy to. Maybe we could meet at Archies?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

That would be great Linda to meet soon to organize..I have some other helpers that would meet us too.
....however I have to have a root canal done soon..so if a few weeks we meet that would be great...I will PM you later when that is possible and you can decide if you are free as well k?
I am so excited to meet so many of you...just fyi..I have years of experience in organizing different types of meetings..with the officers wives clubs ..to Betsy Ross Homemakers..BUT I love and listen to everyone's needs and feedback.
So keep those suggestions and feedback coming.

So far this is what we have...Mid to late October when it is a bit cooler..Tuesday, Thursday or Saturday for a sweet lady that has dialysis M W and F..one lady has no AC in car...another does not drive at night..
So here we go...mid to late October..on a Saturday..during the day...any objections from anyone please post here...As I read this daily.

Camilla



linda baer said:


> I am pretty sure it is still there. I was just there a couple weeks ago. I will check and let you know. Would it be helpful if I were to meet with you and help get all this organized, etc. I would be happy to. Maybe we could meet at Archies?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi all..just staying in touch..kinda laying low today...
Had my root canal done yesterday and was worse than I expected ...a bit more extensive due to other issues...but this too will pass..
Just feeling waves of heat and nausea today...
You KNOW I am sick if I am not here lol..
Linda would you please let me know about Archi's Deli..that would be a great help...
I have one lady that will make name tags..
So know I am still planing for our meet and thinking of all of you ...so anxious to meet everyone..should be a blast.

Hugs all, 

Camilla


----------



## JillF

We're all sending you good thoughts. Rest and be well.


----------



## linda baer

I drove by yesterday. Archies is still there and open for business. It is at the back of a shopping center on the corner of Litchfield and Grand. At the back of the little complex, next to an Avon store.


----------



## horsewoofie

Wow! I just found this. I'm in north central Phoenix and would love to meet you all. 
Only problem is I work 6 days a week, M-F at my FT job and Sat at my hobby PT job so my only day off is Sunday. 
But keep posting when and where the meet will be. 
Doubt if I can get a Saturday off since it's the start of horse show season (I work at Greenway Saddlery on Saturdays if any of you are horsey people).


----------



## xoxo

I'm in Scottsdale/North Phoenix and I would love to come, sounds like a lot of fun. I missed the post about the gift thing, but for me just getting a day of knitting with no interruptions is a real gift. Keep me posted


----------



## kddetrick

Let me know as so as the date is chosen so I can check my calendar. Love to meet all of the very talented ladies . Hope I can come . Live in Tempe and would be glad to share my car with 3other ladies in my area. I also would be glad to help you in any way I can. Karen


----------



## kddetrick

Let me know as so as the date is chosen so I can check my calendar. Love to meet all of the very talented ladies . Hope I can come . Live in Tempe and would be glad to share my car with 3other ladies in my area. I also would be glad to help you in any way I can. Karen


----------



## linda baer

Oops - Litchfield and Bell. Sorry


----------



## knittingneedles

I just passed Archies yesterday.. It's still there... Alive and well. Litchfield and Bell. .don't we all confuse Grand and Bell? I know I do..


----------



## Juleen

WOW! Sounds like what I've been looking for! We live in Grand so aren't that far from you. Please keep in touch on further plans. I think I'd rather just bring what I'm working on rather than start a new project. On the other hand, if you all want a new project, I'll just listen, join in and keep working on mine. Can't wait! Early and middle September are best for me. October is kind of filled up.


----------



## knittingneedles

I think it will be very laid back and just fun.. Meet and greet and talk, as we ladies do so well!!!


----------



## Juleen

Keep in touch so I can get the date down on my Day Planner.


----------



## vchase

Something was missing from my copy, did not get time, date place etc of the meet. I doubt that I will be able to come as it is so far from us down in Chandler.

Too bad would be good to set and knit and talk.

VChase


----------



## kddetrick

Please send me the info on place & time. I not only would like to attend &help out if you need help. Thank you Karen (kddetrick)


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi all...haven't forgotten all of you ..still planning on our first Arizona Meet...
I have been dealing with a root canal and secondary infection..but feeling a bit better now..
Tenatively (sp) will be the 2nd or 3rd week in October..on a Saturday 10is AM..so it will be cooler for all of us...one lady had no AC in her car that will help her and another lady has dialysis MWF ..that will help her also...
I am still listening to everyone's needs... 
Hope this helps a bit...
Will let you all know for sure when I get a little more feedback from others.

Camilla


----------



## kddetrick

Dear Camilla ,hope you are feeling better . Karen detrick


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thanks Karen..on the mend I hope.



kddetrick said:


> Dear Camilla ,hope you are feeling better . Karen detrick


----------



## knittingneedles

Camilla, Please get well!!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thanks Nina...trying to ...



knittingneedles said:


> Camilla, Please get well!!!!


----------



## Juleen

Camilla--hope you're up and running by now! I won't be able to make it in October. We're going to Connecticut to see our daughter and family for a week, then a week in Maine at a timeshare and then another week with the family. She was born and raised in AZ, but, due to hubby's job, they are on the east coast. (Not complaining, at lease he has a job!) I was really looking forward to coming--perhaps the next time?


----------



## trainmaster

Kingman would be good for me, right in the middle, I'm close to Bullhead city, let me know when you have a date.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

I was born in Glendale in 1950...grew up near El Mirage where my grandmother lived..but left Arizona in around 1959ish..to go be with my step father in the AirForce stationed at Luke AFB...to be with him and my mother in Germany....long/ short ..won't go into that now...
Just moved back to Arizona in 2006 to semi-retire with hubby...
Now full retirement living in Sun City..
I would like our "First Arizona Meeting" to be near here as I have said before...BUT I want (if we meet monthy, quarterly ..etc) after that it can be anywhere in Arizona...I am looking forward to travelling to where each host lives/ town.

I am hoping at the first meet we can choose another place /town to meet in and someone else host that meeting..
Hosting meaning just pick a place..does not have to be your home..and I am hoping our meetings will be upbeat, fun and laid back..
Those that live a little further out..I would suggest you try to carpool...
I am hoping this will be the best meet ever!!!
Bring a piece you are working on...knitting, crocheting etc...
We will have lunch, knit, learn from each other and chat away..
I don't want to stress out over something so fun...and hope none of you do either...
So each persons expense will be your lunch..and gas price to get here.
I hope this explains it a bit.

Hugs all,

Camilla



trainmaster said:


> Kingman would be good for me, right in the middle, I'm close to Bullhead city, let me know when you have a date.


----------



## Juleen

Camilla--sounds wonderful, I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you! I just hope it's scheduled after October 20th as we'll be out of town. Is that possible?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Sure will try to make it October 20th..will that help?

Any feedback please let me know....

So tenatively will be Saturday October the 20,th 2011 around 10AM....

At Archies Deli IF possible.

Please speak up or forever hold your peace lol

Camilla



Juleen said:


> Camilla--sounds wonderful, I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you! I just hope it's scheduled after October 20th as we'll be out of town. Is that possible?


----------



## elsienicholls

Sounds like you will have a lot of fun - I grew up on Tempe but live up in Oregon now - wish I was in AZ


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

awww...sorry..wish you could be here.



elsienicholls said:


> Sounds like you will have a lot of fun - I grew up on Tempe but live up in Oregon now - wish I was in AZ


----------



## Juleen

Ahhhh, the 20th is on a Thursday. Did you mean to type October the 22nd which is Saturday?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

hehe yup I did...looked at wrong calendar LOL...
Thanks for spotting that Juleen..
I can be such a dorkus lol



Juleen said:


> Ahhhh, the 20th is on a Thursday. Did you mean to type October the 22nd which is Saturday?


----------



## horsewoofie

Sorry I won't be able to meet all you nice people. I work 6 days a week and my only time off is Sundays or evenings.
Maybe next time we can schedule a Sunday brunch or Friday evening pub crawl.


----------



## Juleen

What an incredibly beautiful afghan you show with you post!!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

That totally sounds dooable for another time......Maybe we could get you to host one meet near you..



horsewoofie said:


> Sorry I won't be able to meet all you nice people. I work 6 days a week and my only time off is Sundays or evenings.
> Maybe next time we can schedule a Sunday brunch or Friday evening pub crawl.


----------



## horsewoofie

Sounds like a winning idea. It'll probably have to be after Christmas because of horse shows and getting ready for the holidays.
Horse Shows = November and December.
Christmas = a tree in each room, each tree decorated with it's own theme. Just a little over the top but I love Christmas! 
I'm thinking a meet in Central Phoenix or Scottsdale off the 51 or 101 would work.


----------



## ladytatter

It sounds like such fun but I won't be moving back to AZ until the 19th of October. I want to see my grandchildren that first weekend.


----------



## ladytatter

I will be living in Mesa so maybe we could get together sometime when I get moved.


vchase said:


> Something was missing from my copy, did not get time, date place etc of the meet. I doubt that I will be able to come as it is so far from us down in Chandler.
> 
> Too bad would be good to set and knit and talk.
> 
> VChase


----------



## Juleen

Camilla--if we meet on the east side of the Valley, perhaps we could ride together.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi hon...I am only like 5 minutes from Archie's Deli...maybe there are others you can carpool with...or you can meet me at my home and we ride together?...Your choice.

Hugs,

Camilla



Juleen said:


> Camilla--if we meet on the east side of the Valley, perhaps we could ride together.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

awwww..understandable...
The plan is to meet at Archie's Deli in Surprise for our first meet....then hopefully meet again at least each month...at a different location anywhere in Arizona...as I am anxious to see different places near where others live.
You hug and love up those grandbabies...I don't get to see mine as they live in WV now...sigh...
but sometimes WE actually enjoy our peacefulness a quiet times...if that makes sense...lol

Hugs and look forward to meeting all of you.

Camilla



ladytatter said:


> It sounds like such fun but I won't be moving back to AZ until the 19th of October. I want to see my grandchildren that first weekend.


----------



## Juleen

I'm also about 5 minutes from there, too, so that sounds good to me, too. I'm looking forward to putting faces to people's names!


----------



## DollDreser

I also live in Arizona on the East Valley. How about two meets? It is an hour drive from where I live. I am 71 and don't drive more than half hour or less. Viv


----------



## knittingneedles

DollDreser, Many are coming from your side of town.. How about car pooling, then you don't have to drive at all!


----------



## xoxo

DollDreser said:


> I also live in Arizona on the East Valley. How about two meets? It is an hour drive from where I live. I am 71 and don't drive more than half hour or less. Viv


I would be in much favor of an east valley meet.


----------



## kddetrick

Camilla, will be there. do you need any help ahead of time? If there are any ladies in tempe i would be glad to give them a ride my car seats 5 ladies including me(the driver)


----------



## DollDreser

It is still an 2 hours+ there and back. Not for me. Maybe when you have one on this side of the valley I will be able to attend. Viv


----------



## LMSBUTTONS

sounds like fun!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

PLEASE ALL GO TO THIS LINK: FOR A HEAD COUNT ONLY...
SORRY FOR CAPS ..JUST WANT TO MAKE THIS CLEAR.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28616-1.html#461443

ANY OTHER CHAT PLEASE LEAVE HERE.

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH.

Camilla


----------



## JillF

I'm not sure where Surprise is, but thank God for MapQuest. LOL. Do we have permission to hang out for a while?


----------



## MayaNyssa

Thanks, Camilla, for putting this together! I can't make it but hopefully next time!


----------



## Stampergrandma

I'm not sure yet if I can make it yet Camille. I am trying to find someone to drIve with me, since it is such a long ride and I don't want to do it alone. I am talking with some ladies that are located near me, so hopefully we can do a car Poole. I'll have to let you know when they let me know.


----------



## knittingneedles

Ladies, we can always post a new thread asking for rides to Surprise from Queen Creek and beyond, and see what happens?


----------



## LMSBUTTONS

Sorry cannot make it. Maybe next time :-(


----------



## kddetrick

were did you teach. I am very fond of tempe. been here for about 22 years. mesa befor that.moved to az 35 yrs ago.LOVE AZ!


----------



## Juleen

IF you are talking about my teaching career, I taught in Alhambra District which is an inner city school district. While I do not miss the testing pressure, the politics or the continuing education requirements, I do miss the little ones. LOL, at least most of the little ones! God love them and keep them safe!


----------



## sandi67

hi camilla, i want to plan to help you like i said i would. i do work almost everyday but if i know ahead of time i think i may be able to get off of work. have you thought of the new fairway social room w/kitchen? we could see if we couild get that if we have a lot of joiners. i'm all for a pot luck that way its hot and cold food. also i will be glad to fill in with drinks or whatever we need. please call me 623-972-3893.i am off tomorrow. in the morning i go to get my hair cut and nails done. i should be home in the afternoon and evening. call anytime. sorry i haven't responded before now. hugs sandy


----------



## Pat Mitchell38

Yes, yes,yes, I would love to be with you all.....I live in North Phoenix. Any format is fine with me, but I have a desire to learn to knit socks. I took a class at Village Wools in Alberquerque. Made one small sample ,bought lots of sock books and I look at the pictures and dream. pat


----------



## Pat Mitchell38

kminneci said:


> I'm in Scottsdale/North Phoenix and I would love to come, sounds like a lot of fun. I missed the post about the gift thing, but for me just getting a day of knitting with no interruptions is a real gift. Keep me posted


hi, I am on Central and Bell Road in north Phoenix. I lived in Scottsdale in the early 90's. Seems like we are almost neighbors pat 38


----------



## knittingneedles

LADIES, Hi,

Camillainthedesert has asked me to take over as organizer of the meet.

Unfortunately, she is under the weather but hopefully she will be able to attend..



We are changing the venue for this Meet so please pass this on to any of your friends who will be attending but will not see this post..I will continue to post this continuously until the date of the meet.

We decided on this new venue as it is better located and easier to find. Plus, they have agreed to host us.

Paradise Bakery and Cafe (appropriate, don't you think?)
13959 West Bell Road
Surprise, AZ 85374-3982
(623) 512-4684

Directly on West Bell and Litchfield Rd.. You can't miss it.

Looking forward to seeing you all there.

If you have any questions just PM me..

Thanks

Nina


----------



## RikkiLou

determined_to-knit said:


> P.S. Camilla, Good luck tomorrow with your dental surgery!!I shall keep you in my prayers! -- Sharon


You'll never guess--I saw the picture at the end of this, and thought, gee, I know them from somewher---talk about a DUHH moment!


----------



## RikkiLou

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> awwww..understandable...
> The plan is to meet at Archie's Deli in Surprise for our first meet....then hopefully meet again at least each month...at a different location anywhere in Arizona...as I am anxious to see different places near where others live.
> You hug and love up those grandbabies...I don't get to see mine as they live in WV now...sigh...
> but sometimes WE actually enjoy our peacefulness a quiet times...if that makes sense...lol
> 
> Hugs and look forward to meeting all of you.
> 
> Camilla
> 
> 
> 
> ladytatter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like such fun but I won't be moving back to AZ until the 19th of October. I want to see my grandchildren that first weekend.
Click to expand...

I have a ford Explorer, which sits 5 and all their parahenalia, comfortably/ Determined- to- knit is going to have her husband drive her to Tucson, then we are going up in my vehicle. If anyone from Green valley, would like to join us, the invitation is open--if there is someone on the east end (We'll be coming up I-10) who would like us to swing by and pick them up, or anyone up that way want us to bring something from down here, or whatever, please contact either me or determined -to- knit before Thursday noon, if possible, so we can get our route laid out.


----------



## knittingneedles

LADIES, Hi,

Camillainthedesert has asked me to take over as organizer of the meet.
We are changing the venue for the meet on Oct 22, 2011 Saturday.. it will be @

Paradise Bakery and Cafe (appropriate, don't you think?)
13959 West Bell Road
Surprise, AZ 85374-3982
(623) 512-4684

Directly on West Bell and Litchfield Rd.. You can't miss it

Looking forward to see y'all there.

Please PM me if you have any questions

Nina


----------



## Juleen

OK, you'all---the first Arizona Knitters get together is coming up fast! Whooo hooooo! How about a final count? Count me in:


SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 22
ARCHIE'S DELI IN SURPRISE
NORTHEAST CORNER OF BELL ROAD AND LITCHFIELD ROAD (WEST OF GRAND AVENUE)
11:30 AM

DIRECTIONS: WEST ON BELL AVE, CROSS GRAND AVE AND GO ABOUT HALF A MILE OR SO. PASS HOME DEPOT. WHEN YOU NEAR THE STOPLIGHT AT BELL AND LITCHFIELD ROAD, LOOK FOR A RESTAURANT CALLED WINGS AND THINGS ON THE NORTH SIDE (RIGHT HAND). TURN RIGHT (NORTH) AT THE STOP LIGHT OF LITCHFIELD AND BELL. THE SMALLISH SHOPPING CENTER ON YOUR RIGHT IS WHERE ARCHIE'S IS LOCATED. TURN INTO THE CENTER AND WE'LL BE THERE! CAN'T WAIT


----------



## tiki

Now wondering which place is the meet.. 2 different ones listed!!!


----------



## Neeterbug

Tiki...

The Arizona Meet is to be at 
Paradise Bakery and Cafe (appropriate, don't you think?)
13959 West Bell Road
Surprise, AZ 85374-3982
(623) 512-4684

Here is the new link with the info...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28616-7.html#606108


----------



## Juleen

Please note the directions I gave are for the old meeting place. You do not want to follow them to get to Paradise Bakery!


----------



## tiki

LOL, nothing like being confused.. I thought it had been changed!!But then saw the other post so thinking maybe it was changed again.. 
I am still up in the mountains, so may not make it down.. So nice up here, hate to leave..


----------



## Juleen

Paradise Bakery IS the place to be!


----------

